# Виктор Гридин. Аппликатура.



## Alex_Bond88 (28 Май 2017)

Всем доброго времени суток! Разбираю на баяне Цыганскую рапсодию Виктора Фёдоровича Гридина, сложности возникли с аппликатурой. Нет ли ни у кого нот в переложении для баяна с проставленной пальцовкой Цыганской рапсодии и других произведений ( Весёлый хоровод, Рассыпуха, Карело финская полька, Ехал казак за дунай и т д.)Гридина? Наверняка большинство баянистов играю произведения Виктора Фёдоровича, если есть ноты с аппликатурой помогите пожалуйста, можно в личку [email protected] С уважением, и надеждой на помощь, Алексей.


----------



## Сергей С (28 Май 2017)

Не думаю, что кто-то ставит аппликатуру в Гридине. Может только в отдельных местах. Чтобы сыграть его обработки,  нужен определенный технический уровень, и все его фишки уже должны быть в руках.


----------



## Dmvlad (29 Май 2017)

Сам сталкивался с этой бедой...на пятирядном все проще, чем на трехрядном, аккорды легко берутся с доп рядов. Я приноровился сна трехрядном...долго мучился...


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (29 Май 2017)

Dmvlad писал:


> Сам сталкивался с этой бедой...на пятирядном все проще, чем на трехрядном, аккорды легко берутся с доп рядов. Я приноровился сна трехрядном...долго мучился..


Я разучиваю на пятирядном баяне (готово -выборный, многотымбровый баян тула), правда я к нему до конца еще не привык,  пятирядный у меня с месяц, до этого играл тоже на трехрядном. От пятирядного отвык очень, в последний раз играл на нём лет 12 назад, ещё в муз. училище. На пятирядном очень удобно играть карело - финскую польку, она конечно по легче и по короче, цыганской рапсодии, но всё же  стараюсь пока разучить (чтоб запомнить), на трех основных рядах (это я про цыганскую), а дальше уже буду думать как удобнее. Были бы ноты с аппликатурой было бы легче.


----------

